# My Rats Goliath and Felix



## dukie1346 (Jul 31, 2012)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to show you my 2 rats, Goliath and Felix. I've had Goliath for about a month and Felix a few weeks. Goliath is a Fancy Rat, and Felix is a Dumbo. I don't have too many pics yet, but I'll take more when I can  I love my ratties so much 

Felix~

























Goliath~


----------



## RockehRawr (Jul 18, 2012)

I love these guys!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Are they living seperately long term? Super cute


----------



## dukie1346 (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no, they're not separated. The cage Goliath was in was a temporary cage while I was cleaning the main cage. They are together


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Cute guys, the one in the last pictures looks like my Soda. curious, what type of cage is the green one?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

They are adorable! They are both fancy rats, by the way. That's just a term used to distinguish domesticated rats, basically.


----------



## Cupcake&Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

*Handsome guys*

I love Felix's white blaze! I think white faces are adorable. You've got some good-lookin' little gentlemen there


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the baby dumbo. So cute.


----------



## dukie1346 (Jul 31, 2012)

The green cage is Tommy K 82 Guinea Pig cage.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Aww, I'm not surprised that you love them, they are beautiful  good luck with your squishes hehe.


----------

